# Help! Budget diet for a very fussy eater.



## BladeStu (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm desperate to put on the pounds and look something other than a garden rake.

Fed up with the, "Have you lost weight"? and "Where's your ****"? comments. To the point it's really depressing me.

I haven't jumped straight into writing a thread without first having a look around this forum and taking in some quality posts. You guys really know your onions. Thing is, I'd love to nip down to the supermarket and fill a trolley full of the best foods needed for growth. Unfortunately this isn't possible on two counts. Firstly, Being on a low income doesn't allow me to do this. Secondly, I'm the world fussiest eater.

So here's the thing guys. How difficult (or possibly 'easy') will it be for me to gain good gains in my circumstances? As I've said, I've done a little research and come up with the following.

Body weight - 66.7 kgs (10 1/2 stone) (147 pounds)

Height - 6ft 2"

Body Mass Index: 18.9kg/m2

Waist-to-Height ratio: 0.41

Percent Body Fat: 17.7%

Lean Body Mass: 121.0 lb

I understand from my readings that I should be aiming for :

A minimum caloric intake of 2427 calories per day

Protein Intake (Daily) - 166.75 grams (2.5g for every kg of body weight)

Carb Intake (Daily) - 266.8 grams (4g for every kg of body weight)

I'm a little unsure as to what fat intake is recommended.

My actual daily amounts (based on a typical day) are :

Total Daily calories = 2206

Protein - 92.15g

Carbs - 320.93g

Fats - 85.73g

With even my limited knowledge, I can see that the ratios are quiet a way off what they need to be.

I'm a definately believe that I have a small stomach, as I find it hard to eat vast amounts of food. Sometimes only eating one large meal and a few snacks

throughout the day.This really is very frustrating and in desperate need to change my habits....somehow. Even if it means throwing foods i detest in a blender and disguising the taste with something more pleasing on the taste buds. I have a particular dislike to vegatables and pasta.

Below is a list of foods I can eat without any danger of throwing up :

Tuna, bread, baked beans, processed peas, tinned tomatoes, fruit, nuts, oats, mince, chicken, pork, beef etc..haddock, cod, eggs, cereals,

peanut butter (at a push), peanuts, potatoes, fruit juice, milk.

My eyes lit up when I read on here that Asda do flapjacks for 62p and they're 450 calories. Only if man could live by flapjack alone lol.

Obviously, this isn't the full list of everything I'm comfortable with eating. It probably isn't that far off. But I will add to the list when anything new

pops into my head. No one need mention what a poor diet I have as I'm more than aware of this.

Before I found this terrific forum I'd ordered this :

http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12314/6.8kg-Matrix-Lean-Mass-XT.asp

Not yet delivered but I'm hoping one or two of you guys will tell me this is a good purchase.

So guys please help me here. I'm desperate to make a diet that will pile on mass and I will most definately appreiciate any little bits of information and guidance you can pass on to me.

Please remember that I'm also on a limited budget.

I have the determination. All I need now is the guidence 

Thanks for reading,

Stu


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Can you do whey protein? If so it is easy to make your own protein bars and flapjacks etc and you can vary the flavour and add dried fruit nuts etc to make them a bit more varied...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

If you have a problem eating then just eat three good meals a day, at this stage do not worry about eating six a day as some do.

Have oats or eggs for breakfast, as many or as much as you can eat without feeling bad.

For lunch have a protein and veg plus whatever carbs you can have with it.If you can't stand the veg have some salad instead. If you feel that you cannot do this have beans on toast.

For your main meal eat protein, veg or salad plus carbs of your choice.

Budget around what you can afford, just make sure you have protein, carbs and some fat in your choice. (Good fats like olive oil etc.)

Eat well not crap and you will look better

Snack on nuts and fruit.

Just remember you are trying to get bigger that does not mean you have to be fatter.

You have not mentioned your training that is the other 30% on putting on size.

Worry about sups when you have got your eating right. Do not fall for the high sugar mass gain drinks it will make you skinny but with a big belly.

You will get big if you eats maccy dees every day, but you will just be fat bloated and unhealthily if you do so.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

8.00am 40g whey (2 scoops normally) and 50g oats

10.00am 300g potato, 200g chicken (large breast)

1.00pm same as 10.00am

4.00am same as 10.00am

7.00pm post training shake: 50g whey/50g simple carbs (any form)

8.00pm same as 10.00am.

Possibly add a shake before bed of just protein but at your weight prob isnt needed for a good few months.

simple and cheap.

If your training hard enough, you wont get fat. you will grow.

If you think you cant eat that much then you might as well quit. I started at below your weight and couldnt eat much....so i forced it down sometimes being sick.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 8.00am 40g whey (2 scoops normally) and 50g oats
> 
> 10.00am 300g potato, 200g chicken (large breast)
> 
> ...


good advice, but just out of curiosity where do you get your chicken breasts from? the cheapest i can find them is about 9 large breasts for £10 :-|


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gashead88 said:


> good advice, but just out of curiosity where do you get your chicken breasts from? the cheapest i can find them is about 9 large breasts for £10 :-|


1kg of chicken from tesco (frozen weight) is £3.99

1 bag a day for me (and then mince and shakes on top at other times) so thats £27.93 per week. Not very much for a good few chicken meals a day right?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

What about Milk?

GOMAD-

Gallon of Milk per day will add some serious calories to you intake.


----------

